# Limit on number of SA visits per year?



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if there is a limit on how many times one can enter South Africa if you are from a country that can enter the country automatically for 3 months without needing a visa? If you leave for a month or two can you return for another 3 months in the same year? How many times can one do this?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Klipspringer, 

Provided you are not from a neighbouring country, you are able to enter an exit as many times as you like. 
EG: If you are from France, you would get another 3 months upon your return to SA, provided you haven't entered from a neighbouring country.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you very much, it's what I thought just needed to confirm.


----------

